# Driving in Spain



## michoon (Mar 31, 2010)

Hello folks. Well the big move is a few days away but I have a problem thanks to the good old DVLA. Basically they've had my license for a couple of months now and due to the limited time between me being back in England after traveling around Asia and making the move to Spain on Sunday they won't have my license ready in time, so;

1-What are the implications of driving in Spain without the actual license (I do have a full UK license) if pulled over.
2- The DVLA say they can send a fax overseas with a copy of my license so I can prove to the authorities that I am a license holder. What I would like to know is are there places in Spain where you can have Fax's sent to? I am arriving in Santander at lunchtime on Monday and would like to have my fax sent somewhere in that area if possible.

Thanks in advance for any help


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

michoon said:


> Hello folks. Well the big move is a few days away but I have a problem thanks to the good old DVLA. Basically they've had my license for a couple of months now and due to the limited time between me being back in England after traveling around Asia and making the move to Spain on Sunday they won't have my license ready in time, so;
> 
> 1-What are the implications of driving in Spain without the actual license (I do have a full UK license) if pulled over.
> 2- The DVLA say they can send a fax overseas with a copy of my license so I can prove to the authorities that I am a license holder. What I would like to know is are there places in Spain where you can have Fax's sent to? I am arriving in Santander at lunchtime on Monday and would like to have my fax sent somewhere in that area if possible.
> ...


if you do not have it on you when stopped you're going to be fined. for recieving a fax,try an interent cafe or get ti emailed rather than faxed. Not sure if the Trafico will accept a copy. ( If the DVLA says it's okay, GET IT IN WRITING FROM THEM)


----------



## michoon (Mar 31, 2010)

Cheers for that, thought that might be the case. Bloody DVLA have thrown a right spanner in the works. The good news is my missus is insured to drive my car, the bad news is she's not very good at driving 

Out of interest, how much is a fine likely to be? If the copy isn't accepted and they send me a fine it might be useful to know how much it will be


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

michoon said:


> Cheers for that, thought that might be the case. Bloody DVLA have thrown a right spanner in the works. The good news is my missus is insured to drive my car, the bad news is she's not very good at driving
> 
> Out of interest, how much is a fine likely to be? If the copy isn't accepted and they send me a fine it might be useful to know how much it will be


haven't got a clue.I treat my licence like an amex card "never leave home without it"

rough guess would 200 euros but someone will be along soon with the correct figure


P.s. if you get stopped for anything don't let on you understand one word of Spanish...not even si.....sometimes that irks the trafico other times they get frustrated and give up


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

As dunmovin has said, if you get stopped and you don't have your licence on you, you will get fined.
You can get a fax sent to almost any photocopiers (there are loads of them in Spain) and some stationary shops, but you, obviously need the number and the address of one...
If you do get anything from the DVLC it should be translated into Spanish and stamped otherwise... However, better to have something from them in English rather than nothing at all.


----------



## mr pinks (Jun 8, 2010)

cant find my insurance docs log book or mot cert had a bonfire the other night to get rid of stuff that should be shredded methinks it went on there looks like were coming over in 3 wks
mot no problem im sure between the insurance company and the dvla theyll screw something up thats par for the course


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

mr pinks said:


> cant find my insurance docs log book or mot cert had a bonfire the other night to get rid of stuff that should be shredded methinks it went on there looks like were coming over in 3 wks
> mot no problem im sure between the insurance company and the dvla theyll screw something up thats par for the course



I was with someone driving an english car a while ago and the guardia stopped us and wanted to see everything. Passport, Proof of insurance and payment, proof of MoT, ownership, log book, proof of the day the car and the driver had arrived in Spain, how long they were planning to stay, the drivers parents names...... They even wanted my parents names and I was just the passenger!!!

Jo xx


----------



## mr pinks (Jun 8, 2010)

jojo said:


> I was with someone driving an english car a while ago and the guardia stopped us and wanted to see everything. Passport, Proof of insurance and payment, proof of MoT, ownership, log book, proof of the day the car and the driver had arrived in Spain, how long they were planning to stay, the drivers parents names...... They even wanted my parents names and I was just the passenger!!!
> 
> Jo xx


he either got out of the wrong side of bed or youve got some dodgy mates jojo


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

mr pinks said:


> he either got out of the wrong side of bed or youve got some dodgy mates jojo


The guardia do regular checks round here, especially on Brit cars and some Spanish cars too! Its quite a common site to see them pulling up Brit cars at various places around here during the course of a day! Roundabouts are their favourite haunts 

Jo xxx


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

..... Heres the link of the post from when it happened - altho it does on and on and on... a bit lol

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...sh-cars-spain.html?highlight=driving+brit+car

Jo xxx


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

mr pinks said:


> cant find my insurance docs log book or mot cert had a bonfire the other night to get rid of stuff that should be shredded methinks it went on there looks like were coming over in 3 wks
> mot no problem im sure between the insurance company and the dvla theyll screw something up thats par for the course


RE Your trip: in the terminology of NASA.... abort.abort.abort

tow a caravan on UK Plates with no docs.... 1st trafico stop...next one(3km down the road)[_ they do have radios_]next one (2 km, by now you have accumlated enough fines to equal the GDPof Jamaica).... if you get 200km, the fines will make a the Greek financial circumstances look good


postpone, get the docs and a psychiatric evaulation and try later


----------



## mr pinks (Jun 8, 2010)

think ill buy myself a bicycle theres more persecution of the motorist in spain than the uk and thats horrendous


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2010)

mr pinks said:


> theres more persecution of the motorist in spain than the uk and thats horrendous


Oh there most definitely isn't! Yes there are examples of people getting hammered but to balance that out I drove a UK plated car here for over 12 months. I got stopped quite often, as Jo says they like to sit on roundabouts in expat areas, but it was only ever to do with whatever "safety" scheme they were running at the time. An alcohol awareness campaign meant you got randomly stopped and breathalysed - no checks of your car/paperwork. A seatbelt campaign meant they checked to see you had a seatbelt on - no checks of your car/paperwork. An driving licence campaign meant they checked to see you had a licence - no checks of your car/other paperwork.

Ironically during that time I had no MOT paperwork, a sodden photocopy of a covernote (it was a convertible and I was too lazy to put the roof on), no log book, never carry my passport only my UK photo driving license. I never once got into trouble for anything to do with the car or my paperwork

Even more ironically the only time I've been fined for anything was when I was driving my mates Spanish car doing "slightly" over the speed limit and got clocked by a bloody obvious traffico in an unmarked car - so fair cop, again didn't really have the right paperwork - they moaned that my tiny b&w photocopied non-officially-stamped NIE had my old address on it and that I should go and get that changed. I paid the fine and was bid a cheery farewell

So.. things ain't so bad


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I used to get stopped quite regularly at the roundabouts and I drive a spanish car, they always wanted to see my paperwork, but they were always friendly - in fact I was on first name terms with one chap who I'm sure used to stop me cos he knew I'd give him a cigarette lol!!!! But they have got a lot stricter in recent months, they need the money!!

Jo xxx


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2010)

Since moving away from the expat type pueblos I've never seen a roundabout check!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

ShinyAndy said:


> Since moving away from the expat type pueblos I've never seen a roundabout check!


Theres loads around here. There was one this morning coming out of Alhaurin de la Torre onto the Málaga road which isnt a "known" expat area, theres very often one on the Cartama- Málaga road, on the roundabout coming from the motorway - they often do a road block thing up by Lauro Golf, which is a bit expat cos it leads to Alhaurin El Grande.....

They seem to have their favourite places and this area does have the big prison, so maybe they're looking for escaping mayors lol????

Jo xxx


----------



## mr pinks (Jun 8, 2010)

looks like well be staying in galicia until i can transfer the docs to spanish maybe theres not as many brit hunting police there and hopefully our sudden rush of pyromania problem will be resolved by the time we leave
car and caravan are in good nick plenty of mot & tax i believe ive got 6 months before ive got to transfer registration to spain get the docs back and i think were ready to run the gauntlet
oh and the psychatric analysis is complete verdict- insane


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

jojo said:


> Theres loads around here. There was one this morning coming out of Alhaurin de la Torre onto the Málaga road which isnt a "known" expat area, theres very often one on the Cartama- Málaga road, on the roundabout coming from the motorway - they often do a road block thing up by Lauro Golf, which is a bit expat cos it leads to Alhaurin El Grande.....
> 
> They seem to have their favourite places and this area does have the big prison, so maybe they're looking for escaping mayors lol????
> 
> Jo xxx


Escaping mayors !!

They chop and change here depending on what the campaign of the month is. They do have checks on roundabouts, but not all the time. There are always more after an ETA attack and if smth big is happening they have guardia civiles with machine guns in the motorway bridges, but then we are only 30kms from Madrid. I did notice at one time they had a long (6 months or more) thing about white vans...:confused2: The vehicles that were stopped were always white vans.
As I've said before on another thread Ive been driving here for over 20years and have never been stopped, but there's always a first time!


----------



## Seb* (Mar 22, 2009)

It really depends where you are living. I´ve been driving an uk plated car for roughly 8 months and a spanish car for another 7. During this time I have been stopped once at a roundabout by the guardia to tell me that something was hanging off my front bumper. After checking that it wasn´t dangerous they wished me a nice day and waved me on. Didn´t want to see any papers or identification at all.

We´re mostly using the car for our weekly shopping and the odd drive to the vet or restaurant. All in a 5-40 km range. Mostly we´re driving around the heavy tourist areas along the beach and coast roads (Moraira etc.). There are no police controles at all. When you drive to the other side over the hills into Teulada town or Benissa town, you will find regular controle points by trafico and guardia, but they are usually just spot checks. They do like their spot after the toll booths off the motorway, but they seem to only check for certain suspicious cars.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

I've had two encounters with the police while driving. Each time I had done something wrong. 
The first time I parked a UK plated car in a no parking area. I was asked to show my passport then the police got fed up writing stuff down and told me to go away -nicely. No request for driving licence, insurance, date of car's arrival in Spain. No fine.
The second time I was driving a Spanish plated car and forgot to put the lights on (Duh....)
I was asked to show my driving licence - nothing else. No fine.
I have driven a UK plated car past several police control points, never been stopped. 
I don't think there's any 'persecution' of drivers here -or in the UK, for that matter.
Lots of bad drivers in both countries, though.


----------



## Muddy (Jan 14, 2010)

michoon said:


> Hello folks. Well the big move is a few days away but I have a problem thanks to the good old DVLA. Basically they've had my license for a couple of months now and due to the limited time between me being back in England after traveling around Asia and making the move to Spain on Sunday they won't have my license ready in time, so;
> 
> 1-What are the implications of driving in Spain without the actual license (I do have a full UK license) if pulled over.
> 2- The DVLA say they can send a fax overseas with a copy of my license so I can prove to the authorities that I am a license holder. What I would like to know is are there places in Spain where you can have Fax's sent to? I am arriving in Santander at lunchtime on Monday and would like to have my fax sent somewhere in that area if possible.
> ...


As far as faxing if you decide that will cover you!
Check if your mobile can receive a fax, mine can but never used that feature.
You can print direct to a printer via Infra-red! Or if you don't have that just get a card reader if you phone uses them! Remove the card and you'll be able to read the file direct on any PC/Laptop! Or USB cable direct link to phone etc.
Better option maybe, is to setup fax to email service before you leave.
This way you can pick the email up on your phone or internet café and print out the fax!
I did have one of the free fax numbers but they stopped that and said cos it was changes made by UK government bla bla bla..
I can't recommend one of the Free fax No. providers as not used them in a while so I wouldn't like to list them on here but if you're interested I'll PM a few to you. Or just google and look for the free fax number providers.
You should NOT need to sign any contract or any form! They make the money when the number is dialled. 
When someone sends a fax to your free fax number it will then redirect your email address you link to that number. Very simple and works.
Hope that helps a bit..


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

mr pinks said:


> looks like well be staying in galicia until i can transfer the docs to spanish maybe theres not as many brit hunting police there and hopefully our sudden rush of pyromania problem will be resolved by the time we leave
> car and caravan are in good nick plenty of mot & tax i believe ive got 6 months before ive got to transfer registration to spain get the docs back and i think were ready to run the gauntlet
> oh and the psychatric analysis is complete verdict- insane


As far as I am aware a caravan has to be registered/plated here in Spain, however you cannot do this for a UK van as the door is on the wrong side (so i'm told)


----------



## kiffy (Jun 19, 2010)

Hi Everybody,

Hope you can shed light of my confusion. I am from UK living in Dubai and plan to retire in Spain. I am a bit apprehensive in exporting my car from Dubai to Spain. The car has a European spec. I heared a lot of stories that it is very difficult to get a number plate. Appreciate someone can help me for this.

Thanks
kiffy


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

kiffy said:


> Hi Everybody,
> 
> Hope you can shed light of my confusion. I am from UK living in Dubai and plan to retire in Spain. I am a bit apprehensive in exporting my car from Dubai to Spain. The car has a European spec. I heared a lot of stories that it is very difficult to get a number plate. Appreciate someone can help me for this.
> 
> ...


I know someone who bought their merc in from the gulf when they moved here & they had no problem getting the car re-registered.


----------



## mr pinks (Jun 8, 2010)

i have been told if you have the documentation ie log book yhere isnt a problem but you are subject to a 12% import tax dont know how that compares cos buying cars in spain is supposed to be expensive


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

mr pinks said:


> i have been told if you have the documentation ie log book yhere isnt a problem but you are subject to a 12% import tax dont know how that compares cos buying cars in spain is supposed to be expensive


Please re-read as I was talking about the caravan !, and that info being correct (?) then once your "vehicle" has been re-registered you will not be able to pull the van.

That being the case, then you will be caught between a rock and a hard place.


----------



## decgraham (Apr 24, 2008)

kiffy said:


> Hi Everybody,
> 
> Hope you can shed light of my confusion. I am from UK living in Dubai and plan to retire in Spain. I am a bit apprehensive in exporting my car from Dubai to Spain. The car has a European spec. I heared a lot of stories that it is very difficult to get a number plate. Appreciate someone can help me for this.
> 
> ...


Hi Kiffy,

I live in Kuwait (I am retiring to Spain this year)and have just sent my 1995 Porsche 911 Cabriolet (LHD) back to the UK. I didn't send it straight to Spain as if you search on here you will find out it can be a mine field and rather costly, plus I wanted to drive it the UK for a while. I was quoted over Euros 2300.00 to do all the necessary work to register the car. So, why did I send it to the UK first, well one reason is I put personal effects into the 20' container killing 2 birds with one stone, I wanted some of my PE in the UK. Second I thought if I have a problem then at least I speak the language and can talk to people easily to solve the problem. To register the car in the UK it is costing me around Stg 850.00 and this includes the installation of a CAT 1 immobiliser and alarm (the insurers require this). Once the car is UK registered it is a lot easier to take it to Spain, however you need to wait 6 months to put it on Spanish plates but you can drive there with no problems. I was quoted to register a UK registered car onto Spanish plates Euros 820.00 so quite a bit of difference there. You are allowed to drive the car in Spain for 183 days in any one calendar year and then you need to register it onto Spanish plates so that is exactly what I intend to do. I have also a contacted an insurance company that does extended European cover so all is legal and above board on that front.

If you Google “re registering a car in Spain” you will come up with few companies that can help you.

Good luck.


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

I am in this boat right now. My photocard expired to I sent it to DVLA to be updated. It took them 3 weeks to open it and then they said theres a delay cos I need to change address (to a friends in the UK) and that department have a 4 week backlog.

Anyway, knowing my luck I took the following course of action.

1) took photocopy in colour of both sides of card and paper part before sending it off
2) asked dvla to fax me a cert of entitlement (they will post this to spain too if you ask them)
3) wrote a brief note explaining why i was not carrying a card etc
4) had the whole lot translated by a sworn translator so its official spanish

HOPEFULLY i will be OK if stopped! 

Brief note about the dvla certificate they fax...it does state in bold letters that you are entitled to drive in the UK but its not a guarantee of legality in other Eu states (yet they will only faxc it if you are out of the uk - daft!)

I will say though, lot of people slate the guardia, but generally they must be fed up of seeing brits driving illegally (uk reg for years, no tax or mot etc). If you are legit I really dont see them having a problem. I always carry all my docs, insurance, spanish log book, receipts, Suma, etc and so if you got all that and a genuine explanation re licence i think you;ll be fine (fingers crossed!)


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

steve_in_spain said:


> I will say though, lot of people slate the guardia, but generally they must be fed up of seeing brits driving illegally (uk reg for years, no tax or mot etc). If you are legit I really dont see them having a problem. I always carry all my docs, insurance, spanish log book, receipts, Suma, etc and so if you got all that and a genuine explanation re licence i think you;ll be fine (fingers crossed!)


Just an observation...
I don't know about the UK, but in Spain you are *legally required *to have all the car's documentation with you when you are driving.


----------



## mr pinks (Jun 8, 2010)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Just an observation...
> I don't know about the UK, but in Spain you are *legally required *to have all the car's documentation with you when you are driving.


you dont have to carry documentation at all in the uk theres now a national database for all drivers and vehicles instantly accessible by the police they have numberplate recgnition systems on thier patrol vehicles so the numptys who drive illegally here are on borrowed time
much harder to police when you are travelling abroad which could explain why you have to carry documentation anyone who is driving illegally is hardly going to admit to it if caught long may it continue isay keep these nutters off the road


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

mr pinks said:


> you dont have to carry documentation at all in the uk theres now a national database for all drivers and vehicles instantly accessible by the police they have numberplate recgnition systems on thier patrol vehicles so the numptys who drive illegally here are on borrowed time
> much harder to police when you are travelling abroad which could explain why you have to carry documentation anyone who is driving illegally is hardly going to admit to it if caught long may it continue isay keep these nutters off the road


I'm pretty sure the database system exists here too, but they still require you to carry the paperwork around. It's too good an opportunity to miss for fining purposes.


----------



## mr pinks (Jun 8, 2010)

Pesky Wesky said:


> I'm pretty sure the database system exists here too, but they still require you to carry the paperwork around. It's too good an opportunity to miss for fining purposes.


a little cynical pesky probably true though therell be stripe hunters there as well i should imagine


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

mr pinks said:


> you dont have to carry documentation at all in the uk theres now a national database for all drivers and vehicles instantly accessible by the police they have numberplate recgnition systems on thier patrol vehicles so the numptys who drive illegally here are on borrowed time
> much harder to police when you are travelling abroad which could explain why you have to carry documentation anyone who is driving illegally is hardly going to admit to it if caught long may it continue isay keep these nutters off the road


you are right. i think that it is always best to have everything with you though to show mr guardia you are genuine. what makes me laugh is the people who drive illegally then say that the guardia are rude and unhelpful - i've only had a couple of experiences of being stopped in 8 years of living on and off here and they have always been absolutely lovely - polite, friendly and clearly pleased to see a brit who makes the effort to be legal!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

steve_in_spain said:


> i think that it is always best to have everything with you though to show mr guardia you are genuine. what makes me laugh is the people who drive illegally then say that the guardia are rude and unhelpful - i've only had a couple of experiences of being stopped in 8 years of living on and off here and they have always been absolutely lovely - polite, friendly and clearly pleased to see a brit who makes the effort to be legal!



I totally agree!! I've been stopped loads of times and have always shown my paperwork when asked - I've struck up conversations in Spanish or they've practised their english and they've always been lovely. Not once have I ever found them to be grumpy or difficult. There was one chap who used to stop me just so he could have one of my english cigarettes.

They're just like anyone else, if you're bolshy, belligerent and difficult, then thats how they'll be with you!! Even the British Police are the same, if you're pleasant, helpful and friendly, you're far more likely to get a positive feedback!

Jo xxx


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

mr pinks said:


> a little cynical pesky probably true though therell be stripe hunters there as well i should imagine


I didn't mean to be cynical!
I happen to think it's true, but I don't mind. It's easy enough to comply with so if you're too lazy or too ....silly (!!) to do it then, get fined I say!


----------



## Brrrian (Dec 28, 2010)

Can someone explain the rules on roundabouts please regarding who/what the inside lane of the roundabout is for (as nobody except taxis seem to use it causing massive unnecessary delays)? No guesses please as I have already heard various different versions so please only answer if you KNOW the rules or have a link to the published rules. Thanks.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Brrrian said:


> Can someone explain the rules on roundabouts please regarding who/what the inside lane of the roundabout is for (as nobody except taxis seem to use it causing massive unnecessary delays)? No guesses please as I have already heard various different versions so please only answer if you KNOW the rules or have a link to the published rules. Thanks.


Rules? Roundabouts ??? :laugh::laugh::laugh:

I have been through the Spanish equivalent of the highway code and there are no rules for left, right and straight on like there are in the English one. A friend of mine took her driving test here recently and she was told to _always_ use the outside lane.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

I found this on a driving school site:








[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Alcalaina is correct , they are taught that the inside lane ( left ) is for going back where you came from . That's what the driving schools teach them.
I know a lady who took her test here last year ( been driving 50+ years, Jersey licence holder & not able to exchange, ) who was taught that way. She found it very difficult , passed in the end though !
Trouble is that a lot of spaniards now use them exactly the same as the english do leading to carnage & if you're lucky just a near miss. Then you get the ones who'll turn right from the left hand lane. I'm extremely wary approaching roundabout's here , I always use the left hand lane whether I'm going left or straight on . I work on the assumption that then I only have to worry about the ones in the right hand lane turning left ! 
As Alcalaina said , there are no published rules only what the driving schools teach !


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Alcalaina , that's a bit confusing as it is showing the inside lane as a dedicated right turn lane 8 painted on the road ) & you don't get many of them .


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

gus-lopez said:


> Alcalaina , that's a bit confusing as it is showing the inside lane as a dedicated right turn lane 8 painted on the road ) & you don't get many of them .


Confusing? Clear as mud! If some driving schools are using this diagram and others are telling people to stay in the outside lane it really is no wonder the roundabouts are such a nightmare.


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

Alcalaina said:


> Confusing? Clear as mud! If some driving schools are using this diagram and others are telling people to stay in the outside lane it really is no wonder the roundabouts are such a nightmare.


Its a funny subject, roundabouts here in spain. My OH is spanish and learned to drive here and uses them just like we would in he UK. He tells me this is how he was taught... but other spanish friends tell me so many different stories... in england we teach to use MSPSL (Mirros, Signal, Position, Speed, Look) on the approach, here, i think.. MPCYEG is a better method to adopt (Mirrors, Prayers, Close Your Eyes, GO!)


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

Alcalaina's diagram appears to show the British way of using the roundabout - i.e. you use the inside (tight) lane for rounding and then move to the outside lane to exit if going straight on, left or back.

My niece and her partner are staying with us right now and he is taking his driving test. He specifically asked his instructor about this and was told to always use the outside lane and I have heard that many times before as well.

So in answer to Brrrian (are you a bit chilly?) there is no definitive answer. Just be very careful.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

steve_in_spain said:


> Its a funny subject, roundabouts here in spain. My OH is spanish and learned to drive here and uses them just like we would in he UK. He tells me this is how he was taught... but other spanish friends tell me so many different stories...


Presumably he was taught to use indicators on roundabouts too ... but so few people do!


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

The point I was making is that in that diagram the right hand lane is shown with an arrow painted on the road designating it as right turn only Therefore the instructions would be only applicable to the left hand lane which is for all other manouvers. Around here we have 2or 3 roundabouts with 2 lane entry & exits & which have no right exit. You're either going straight on , left or back where you came from & they still all struggle .I've just trawled the Real decreto & there's nothing in it whatsoever ! In some areas if there's an accident they take the view that if you are 1st on the roundabout , in whatever lane, you've got the right of way ! :lol: 
The best thing at roundabouts is to assume that everyone else is a mentally deficient half-wit who could be going anywhere, & probably doesn't know themselves !


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

gus-lopez said:


> The point I was making is that in that diagram the right hand lane is shown with an arrow painted on the road designating it as right turn only Therefore the instructions would be only applicable to the left hand lane which is for all other manouvers. Around here we have 2or 3 roundabouts with 2 lane entry & exits & which have no right exit. You're either going straight on , left or back where you came from & they still all struggle .I've just trawled the Real decreto & there's nothing in it whatsoever ! In some areas if there's an accident they take the view that if you are 1st on the roundabout , in whatever lane, you've got the right of way ! :lol:
> The best thing at roundabouts is to assume that everyone else is a mentally deficient half-wit who could be going anywhere, & probably doesn't know themselves !


I must admit I creep round the outside lane even if I'm turning left, but I do use the indicators!

Up until Spain joined the EU in the 1980s and started getting money for new roads, there were hardly any dual carriageways or roundabouts. So there are lots of people who passed their tests before these things even existed here.


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

Alcalaina said:


> Presumably he was taught to use indicators on roundabouts too ... but so few people do!


He does yes! To be honest, so many of my spanish friends drive like lunatics... but amazingly he drives very wel... why, i ddont know... but it does make a change!


----------

